# ASUS GTX 750 OC 1 GB



## W1zzard (Feb 17, 2014)

Today, NVIDIA also launched the GeForce GTX 750, which is similar to the GTX 750 Ti, just with fewer shaders and lower clocks. The ASUS GTX 750 OC is overclocked out of the box to provide some extra performance while still being power efficient, cool, and quiet.

*Show full review*


----------



## Cheeseball (Feb 18, 2014)

$10 more and you can get the Ti version. 

*EDIT*: Also ASUS messed up the idle clocks somewhere (probably with their PCB design) now that it uses more power than the Ti version.


----------



## Casecutter (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, 28% improved perf/w over a 260X (basically the same size Dia), but the same overall summary performance and 6% worse perf/$. It needs to have a better BfB equation to take any real foot hold.  This hardly custom OC (3-4%) card should’ve been a $130 part, as they didn't gussie it up with any great level of cooler or other components.


----------



## xorbe (Feb 18, 2014)

Cheeseball said:


> $10 more and you can get the Ti version.
> 
> *EDIT*: Also ASUS messed up the idle clocks somewhere (probably with their PCB design) now that it uses more power than the Ti version.



The stock 750Ti uses a lot of 1.038v and 1.175v, whereas this ASUS 750 (non-Ti) uses a lot of 1.063v and 1.200v


----------



## Lagittaja (Feb 18, 2014)

Is there a reference 750 review in the pipeline?


----------



## Cheeseball (Feb 18, 2014)

xorbe said:


> The stock 750Ti uses a lot of 1.038v and 1.175v, whereas this ASUS 750 (non-Ti) uses a lot of 1.063v and 1.200v



Ah, that explains it. Thanks.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2014)

Lagittaja said:


> Is there a reference 750 review in the pipeline?


No, NVIDIA said they are not sampling reference design cards, even after I told them the ASUS card might not show the awesome efficiency NVIDIA wants to display.

I'm hoping I can find a reference design or at least reference clocked card to buy, so I can include its results in our graphics card comparisons


----------



## xorbe (Feb 19, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> No, NVIDIA said they are not sampling reference design cards, even after I told them the ASUS card might not show the awesome efficiency NVIDIA wants to display.
> 
> I'm hoping I can find a reference design or at least reference clocked card to buy, so I can include its results in our graphics card comparisons



It messes up my xlsx chart when TPU doesn't have a review of the stock clock model.    For instance, GTX 560 SE ...


----------



## Lagittaja (Feb 19, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> No, NVIDIA said they are not sampling reference design cards, *even after I told them the ASUS card might not show the awesome efficiency NVIDIA wants to display*.
> 
> I'm hoping I can find a reference design or at least reference clocked card to buy, so I can include its results in our graphics card comparisons



Well that's weird to say the least. I mean like especially the bolded part. After I read your ref 750Ti review I was quite looking forward to see the ref 750, especially the power side of things. Came back later to just see the Asus one and I immediately went to pg 23 only to be disappointed by the numbers the Asus gave you. Such a shame really.
But thanks anyway. Hope you can find a ref card.


----------



## Marty 1480 (Mar 1, 2014)

That would have to be the ugliest video card I have ever seen.
What was the ASUS design team smoking ?
Must be some really good stuff.


----------

